# The best Horowitz Collection



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi! I want to buy a box of Horowitz but i dont' know which buy:

http://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Horo...id=1412352846&sr=1-1&keywords=complete+jacket

[In italy his price is 160€]

or

http://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Horowitz-Live-Carnegie-Hall/dp/B00BT70J6S

[In italy his price is 80€]

Any advice?

PS: Sorry for my english i'm an italian student.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd go with the "Complete Jackets" collection, which I have.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

DoFlamingo said:


> Hi! I want to buy a box of Horowitz but i dont' know which buy:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Horo...id=1412352846&sr=1-1&keywords=complete+jacket
> 
> ...


Horowitz recordings have been recycled for some time now. Perhaps you could try a shop that resells CDs? You may save a lot of money.


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> I'd go with the "Complete Jackets" collection, which I have.


thank you



Triplets said:


> Horowitz recordings have been recycled for some time now. Perhaps you could try a shop that resells CDs? You may save a lot of money.


I don't know where i can find it in italy because i live in a small city xD

So finally i choose that:

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002P3J3BW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1X6FK5RDHNB96


----------

